# Fan is stuck on 20% cooling RPM speed no matter what



## Avengerpilot (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi, I have a crisis. So here is my system:

*CPU*: AMD FX-9590 4.70 GHz (5.0GHz Turbo) Eight-Core AM3+ CPU 8MB L2 Cache & Turbo Core Technology
*HDD*: 2TB (2TBx1) SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM HDD
*MEMORY*: 16GB (8GBx2) DDR3/2133MHz Dual Channel Memory
*MOTHERBOARD*: ASRock 990FX Extreme3 AMD 990FX ATX w/ UEFI Bios, XFast Technologies, GbLAN, 3x PCIe x16, 1 PCIe x1 & 2 PCI
*POWERSUPPLY*: EVGA Supernova 1300 Watt 80+ Gold
*GPU*: XFX Double D AMD Radeon R9 280 3GB GDDR5 PCIe 3.0 x16 Video Card (Single Card)

So the thing is, I got techpowerup GPU-Z and startred monitoring temps and fan speeds(I have Radeon Crimson Drivers and this is a glitch that was supposedly fixed already) anyway, no matter what I put fan speeds on manual, it is a constant 1,118 RPM, basicallly 20% power, because it can go 3200 RPM on 100%, so anyway, Ive realized the reason all my games suck to run is because my graphics card overheats and shiuts down its memory clock way down to not fry, so I have been searching for ways to increase fan speed, I downloaded some tuning softwares and I ended up locking my memory clock at 150MHz, (1250 is stock) and it locked my GPU clock at 300 Mhz, so I uninstalled everything including the drivers even for crimson and reinstalled and everything is back to normal EXCEPT fan speed can still not be changed in the GPU!!! I have tried Everything, Please someone Help I have to figure out how to manually control the fan speed in my GPU that isnt Radeon Crimson Edition or if someone has a fix.


I HAVE TALKED TO XFX AND THEY WILL SEND A NEW COOLER SO PROBLEM SOLVED CURRENTLY


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2015)

Did you honestly need to make 2 threads about it? Are you that impatient that you cant at least wait for a response from the other thread before making  a new one?


Anyhoo. Welcome to TPU


----------



## Avengerpilot (Dec 29, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you honestly need to make 2 threads about it? Are you that impatient that you cant at least wait for a response from the other thread before making  a new one?
> 
> 
> Anyhoo. Welcome to TPU


Im sorry, I had an account before but I lost it when I changed emails, I have been here a while, but yeah this is a huge problem because I cant do anything on my card until this is fixed, I have made multiple threads before and no one has responded or mayube 1 person and I havent been to this community in a while, sorry, but PLEASE I NEED HELP


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you honestly need to make 2 threads about it? Are you that impatient that you cant at least wait for a response from the other thread before making  a new one?
> 
> 
> Anyhoo. Welcome to TPU


lol.....
nice welcoming !

ask a moderator to get one post deleted please, also if possible fill your specs correctly since you are asking for help some will ask about your specs, 
filll them here...!
System specs might be necessary prior posting....


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 29, 2015)

one of them will be moderated (reported ) and deleted or merged soon i hope 

then the help can begin


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2015)

Well. Under normal circumstances. One has to be given the time to respond to said thread before being spammed. Thats the way things work? Want a real time solution? Take your pc down to a pc tech and have them look at it.

Making multiple threads before anybody has had a chance to read and respond isnt the best way to get peoples attention here and just pisses mods off


----------



## Avengerpilot (Dec 29, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well. Under normal circumstances. One has to be given the time to respond to said thread before being spammed. Thats the way things work? Want a real time solution? Take your pc down to a pc tech and have them look at it.
> 
> Making multiple threads before anybody has had a chance to read and respond isnt the best way to get peoples attention here and just pisses mods off


yeah sorry it wont happen again I just really need this problem fixed, IF YOU READ THIS MODS DON'T GET TOO MAD PLEASE


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

XFX Double D AMD Radeon R9 280 3GB GDDR5 PCIe 3.0 x16 Video Card (Single Card)
that's card with the fan stocked?
Which software do you use for tweaking video card?



FreedomEclipse said:


> Well. Under normal circumstances. One has to be given the time to respond to said thread before being spammed. Thats the way things work? Want a real time solution? Take your pc down to a pc tech and have them look at it.
> 
> Making multiple threads before anybody has had a chance to read and respond isnt the best way to get peoples attention here and just pisses mods off


stop problem isn't that big lad....


----------



## m&m's (Dec 29, 2015)

What happens if you install CCC instead of Crimson?
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/AMD_Catalyst/


----------



## Avengerpilot (Dec 29, 2015)

peche said:


> XFX Double D AMD Radeon R9 280 3GB GDDR5 PCIe 3.0 x16 Video Card (Single Card)
> that's card with the fan stocked?
> Which software do you use for tweaking video card?
> 
> ...


I use radeon crimson edition software



m&m's said:


> What happens if you install CCC instead of Crimson?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/AMD_Catalyst/


I tried it didn't work in that either


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

Avengerpilot said:


> I use radeon crimson edition software


it sucks so much ...
get msi afterburner...
or EVGA precision X on steam ...
then try some tweaks !


----------



## Avengerpilot (Dec 29, 2015)

peche said:


> it sucks so much ...
> get msi afterburner...
> or EVGA precision X on steam ...
> then try some tweaks !


But it doesn't fix fan from 20% lock, IM convinced its something wrrong with the driver


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 30, 2015)

As Peche said get Msi afterburner and set a fan profile in it and allow afterburner to run at start up. I had the same problem when I first got my 290x and have been using afterburner every since no matter what driver I install. Not even going to see if  mine is fixed with the newest drivers. I have the newest crimsons installed but let afterburner control the fan. Also I can set my fan way down at idle temps.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 30, 2015)

@XFXSupport May be able to help you PM Him with details


----------



## Avengerpilot (Dec 30, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> As Peche said get Msi afterburner and set a fan profile in it and allow afterburner to run at start up. I had the same problem when I first got my 290x and have been using afterburner every since no matter what driver I install. Not even going to see if  mine is fixed with the newest drivers. I have the newest crimsons installed but let afterburner control the fan. Also I can set my fan way down at idle temps.


I tried it it didn't increase rpm speed at all restarted it, changed all the fan settings, user defined the graphs to make it Max rpm no matter what temp, no dice


----------



## peche (Dec 30, 2015)

well, something is wrong with the computer, did you installed all other drivers ? then used msi afterburner or evga's software?

Regards,


----------



## HD64G (Dec 30, 2015)

Firmware of GPU might need an update if latest drives haven't solved the problem.


----------



## Avengerpilot (Dec 30, 2015)

HD64G said:


> Firmware of GPU might need an update if latest drives haven't solved the problem.


How would I update the firmware


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 30, 2015)

Avengerpilot said:


> How would I update the firmware



It's just flashing the BIOS.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 30, 2015)

Next thread will be titled I bricked my card from a bios update. 


You have to make sure you toggle on fan control in afterburner. I am not in front of my rig so I can't up load a screen shot but if you google how to set fan speed with afterburner it should tell you how to do it. I just set a curve I like and toggled on fan control.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 30, 2015)

IIRC amd cards have a dual bios switch, have you tried to start your system with the other bios?


----------



## peche (Dec 30, 2015)

suddenly ebay gets a new deal about video card for pasrts or not working ....


----------



## Countryside (Dec 30, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you honestly need to make 2 threads about it? Are you that impatient that you cant at least wait for a response from the other thread before making  a new one?
> 
> Anyhoo. Welcome to TPU




No disrespect but as a High ranking TPU member you should think before you post this community has a lot of members and if it takes so long to answer its not the OPs problem.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2015)

Countryside said:


> No disrespect but as a High ranking TPU member you should think before you post this community has a lot of members and if it takes so long to answer its not the OPs problem.



In the OPs case _'So Long'_ was actually less than 1 minute. Impatient is as impatient does - we all want answers straight away but not allowing the minimal amount of time for someone to read said post before copy pasting and making a new thread is moronic. Its like you assuming that there are thousands if not millions of people on these forums just _waiting_ to answer and solve any technical issues you may have - It doesnt work like that. People have lives. People have time zones. and the number of _'high ranking' _members here that actually know their stuff has shrunk over the years.

Even if it takes less than a minute to read - diagnosis can still take some time as not all of us have the same hardware or have experienced the same issues and have a solution for them.


I mean if you want to call me out as being an asshole then thats cool too.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 30, 2015)

@Countryside

apart from criticizing some one who generally tries to help people  i don't see any help/solutions coming from you

I could not help the OP .........but suggested the guy who almost certainly CAN HELP THE OP ONCE HE RETURNS FROM SEASONAL BREAK
THATS our VALUED MEMBER @XFXSupport



FreedomEclipse said:


> I mean if you want to call me out as being an asshole then thats cool too.



Guess i get included in that as i reported the OP for doubleposting and also informed the OP why double posting is frowned upon
but i guess you did not read the other post before it was deleted by a mod    the OP did and responded in the deleted thread


----------



## Countryside (Dec 30, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> @Countryside
> 
> apart from criticizing some one who generally tries to help people  i don't see any help/solutions coming from you
> 
> ...



Oh please there is no point to make this a pissing contest.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry dear @Countryside but you pulled it out of your trousers first


----------



## Countryside (Dec 30, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Sorry dear @Countryside but you pulled it out of your trousers first



No hard feelings and a Happy new year.


----------



## Avengerpilot (Dec 30, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Sorry dear @Countryside but you pulled it out of your trousers first


I talked to XFX and they are sending me a replacement cooler so I guess problem solved in a standard business week


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 30, 2015)

Avengerpilot said:


> I talked to XFX and they are sending me a replacement cooler so I guess problem solved in a standard business week



Glad that you have provisionally sorted it out 
would be nice if you dropped in here when its sorted out to your satisfaction and let us all know


----------



## Avengerpilot (Dec 30, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Glad that you have provisionally sorted it out
> would be nice if you dropped in here when its sorted out to your satisfaction and let us all know


Yes I will update this thread and make a new one showing the new cooler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2015)

I hope its the fan on the cooler that might be faulty rather than dodgy drivers. 

Theres a thread on the forums dedicated to people with problems with 280s and such


----------



## Avengerpilot (Dec 30, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hope its the fan on the cooler that might be faulty rather than dodgy drivers.
> 
> Theres a thread on the forums dedicated to people with problems with 280s and such


Its probably the fan controller because nothing changes it


----------

